# quand X et (que) Y



## Panini_Hawaii

Bonjour,

J'ai une question. Quand j'ai deux sujets différents dans une subordonnée temporelle introduite par quand, faut-il que je mette la conjonction que devant le 2e sujet?

Quand nous avons regardé ensemble les images et que les adolescents ont décrit ce qu'ils voient ....

Est-ce obligatoire?

Merci déjà d'avance.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Panini_Hawaii.

Obligatoire si l'on veut, dans la mesure où l'on ne peut pas dire autrement. Répéter _quand _ne conviendrait pas, car on croirait alors à deux actions complètement indépendantes, et se passer de _que_ ne conviendrait pas non plus, parce qu'en effet, comme vous avez vu, les sujets sont différents.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

En va-t-il de même pour lorsque , parce que etc.?

Lorsque je suis partie et que mon frère a téléphoné, le facteur est arrivé.

Je l'aime bien parce qu'il s'intéresse à la littérature et que ses enfants sont bien éduqués.

Merci déjà d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est la même chose avec toutes les conjonctions de subordination (_quand, lorsque, parce que, avant que_, etc.). Après une conjonction de coordination (_et_, _ou_) portant sur toute une proposition subordonnée (et non pas uniquement sur un seul terme), on met _que_ au lieu de répéter la conjonction de subordination.

_quand _<subordonnée>_ et que _<subordonnée>

_Tu es belle *quand* tu ris *et que* tu danses sous la pluie._


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Ok ..

Tu es belle *quand *tu ris *et *danses sous la pluie.

Est-ce correct aussi?


----------



## janpol

Oui. La proposition "et danses sous la pluie" est une subordonnée conjonctive temporelle introduite par"que" sous-entendu et coordonnée à la précédente par "et".


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Ok, pour résumer: quand le pronom personnel est répété ou que (<-- correct?  ) le sujet change après la conjonction de coordination, il faut mettre un _que.


_


----------



## chiarel

Bonsoir,
j'ai un autre problème à comprendre, l'article est toujours le même du thread prècedent (un article titré "Cap Boujdour. La frontière du monde connu"). Donc on parle toujours de ce cap situé au large du Sahara occidental, à sud des îles Canaries, et de ses vents, les alizés. Voici le passage (la partie en rouge):

_Les vents ici sont plutôt réguliers, solidement accrochés au secteur nord à est en période d’alizés – c’est-à-dire la majeure partie de l’année –, seul l’automne apportant un peu de variété dans la direction. Le ciel reste habituellement dégagé, se voilant parfois quand le vent tire franchement à l’est et *que* l’air se charge de la poussière du désert._

Est-il correct ici "quand"? Je me demande cela parce que je ne comprends pas le sens de la particule "que": je comprendrais s'il était écrit _alors que/et que_.
Et puis: _Le vent tire franchement à l'est _signifie _Le vent souffle nettement vers la direction est_? Dans ce cas, quelque chose ne colle pas: le vent devrait souffler vers l'ouest pour etre chargé de sable quand il arrive sur le cap, qui donne sur l'océan Atlantique...    Peut-être on parle du secteur de provenance des vents (le secteur compris entre le nord à l'est) et on veut dire que le vent souffle depuis est (plus est que nord: un nord-est que tire sur l'est)?

Je ne sais pas si je me suis bien expliquée... C'est difficile en français! Merci d'avance!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Chiarel,

"Quand le vent tire franchement à l'est" signifie qu'il vient du secteur est. Le "que" qui t'intrigue est l'usage normal en français pour reprendre la conjonction "quand" sans la répéter.

Du TLFi


> [Introd. une temporelle coordonnée] _Quand on aime et qu'on voudrait croire à la réalité unique de l'individu_ (Proust, _J. filles en fleurs_, 1918, p. 535).


----------



## janpol

Une autre explication de cette construction : _Le ciel se voile parfois quand le vent tire franchement à l’est et *que* l’air se charge de la poussière du désert._ (je simplifie un peu le début de la phrase).

_Le ciel se voile parfois / quand le vent tire franchement à l’est / et *que* l’air se charge de la poussière du désert._ >> une proposition principale suivie de 2 subordonnées conjonctives.

Je peux très bien supprimer l'une ou l'autre de ces subordonnées : supprimons la 1ère. La phrase devient : _Le ciel se voile parfois quand l’air se charge de la poussière du désert._

Cela prouve bien que "que" s'est substitué à "quand".


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

La phrase ci-dessous est-elle correcte? Faut-il ajouter _que _si le sujet est le même? 

*Quand *je me promène dans les rues de Paris et *que* je rencontre des touristes asiatiques, ils sont toujours en train de prendre tout ce qu'ils voient en photo.


----------



## janpol

On peut  supprimer "que" à condition d'enlever aussi "je" :
_Quand je me promène dans les rues de Paris et rencontre des touristes asiatiques, ils sont toujours en train de prendre tout ce qu'ils voient en photo._


----------



## sanchez90

Donc si le sujet deux deux propositions est le même et on veut l'omettre dans la seconde proposition, il ne faut pas ajouter _que_.
Par contre, si on garde le sujet, _que _est obligatoire.

Est-ce correct?


----------



## janpol

_Quand je me promène dans les rues de Paris et *que je* rencontre des touristes asiatiques 
Quand je me promène dans les rues de Paris et rencontre des touristes asiatiques 
Quand je me promène dans les rues de Paris et *je* rencontre des touristes asiatiques 
Quand je me promène dans les rues de Paris et *que* rencontre des touristes asiatiques 
Quand je rencontre des touristes asiatiques en me promenant dans les rues de Paris _

Deux sujets différents :
_Quand je me promène dans les rues de Paris et que le temps le permet, je vais jusqu'à Montmartre._
"et", "que", "le temps (2è sujet)" sont indispensables.


----------



## wm138

Un caractère est naturel quand il est d'accord avec lui-même, et *que* toutes ses oppositions dérivent de certaines qualifités fondamentales, comme les mouvements divers d'une machine partent tous d'un moteur unique.  [Taine: Le caractère de Julien Sorel]

Quelle est la fonction de *que?*

*Merci beaucoup.*


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour WM.

Ici, _que_ remplace _quand_, prenant exactement le même sens. Cette fonction de _que_ permet d'éviter les répétitions.

Le TLF_i_ dit les choses plus savamment :


> QUE, conj., adv. et pron.
> *I. −* _Emplois conjonctionnels_
> *A. −* _Conjonction de subordination_
> *6.* [Introduit une subordonnée circonstancielle]
> *a)* [Circonstancielle de temps]
> *γ)* [Introduit une temporelle coordonnée] _Quand on aime et qu'on voudrait croire à la réalité unique de l'individu_ (Proust, _J. filles en fleurs_, 1918, p. 535).


----------



## Marqueurindélibile

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends d'où vient ce "que" dans cette phrase? Quelle est sa fonction ? Merci

Quand ils commencent à crier et que leurs voix retentissent dans toute la maison, je file...


----------



## Terio

Il remplace _quand_ pour éviter une répétition.


----------

